

EURion constellation (It's on the new $100 and the one in your pocket) - jballanc
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EURion_constellation

======
jballanc
There's something to be said about the fact that the countries of the world
couldn't come together to work for world peace or to eliminate poverty, but
they can agree on a mechanism to prevent counterfeiting.

